# Crown Molding finishing question



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I just installed about 50 feet of crown molding. I used those new clips and also needed to use brads in some spots. I'm about to fill in all brad holes with wood filler. Wife says the paint will fill in the holes. What is the proper way to eliminate these brad holes?

Thank you


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Fill em. :yes:


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

That's what I thought, thank you


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I used Elmer's wood filler. I've used it before and I like it. I'll look for that brand when Elmer's runs out.

Now I just need to caulk a little, paint and I'd say a very nice job.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

if im painting the project i use bondo. no waiting no shrinking.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

My dad was a great woodworker. He used putty in the 50s and 60s. I wish I had half of his skills; but I do have all his tools.


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

My out of town sister had hers done by a professional trim carpenter ( term used very loosely here) ( no offence to those that are) and he used silicone, gobs of it and she had to spend 4 days removing it in order to fill it correctly and paint it. She also put a stop payment on the check.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

my grandad used saw dust and glue to fill. ive done it, it works, but there is alot of better ways now.


----------



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

fixrite said:


> My out of town sister had hers done by a professional trim carpenter ( term used very loosely here) ( no offence to those that are) and he used silicone, gobs of it and she had to spend 4 days removing it in order to fill it correctly and paint it. She also put a stop payment on the check.


Putty and paint make a carpenter what he ain't.


----------



## craftsman jay (Jun 26, 2010)

wsommariva said:


> I just installed about 50 feet of crown molding. I used those new clips and also needed to use brads in some spots. I'm about to fill in all brad holes with wood filler. Wife says the paint will fill in the holes. What is the proper way to eliminate these brad holes?
> 
> Thank you


are you referring to the clips from fastcap (that assists you to install crown by yourself then remove), or the home depot moulding set-up where the moulding snaps into the clip-strip?

Just curious of your thoughts, either way.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

The set from Home Depot where the molding snaps into the clips.

The clips install easily with one scrww. The molding snaps in easily to the clips after a brief trial and error period.

The corner and end pieces work very well.

Biggest problem was where you would join two sections of molding. The system sells block pieces that go between the two 8 feet pieces. If you use these. no problem. But, we didn't like these blocks and just butted the two pieces together. Well, with the clips, we could't match them up perfectly. Solution was to leave the clips off about four feet and use adhesive to attach the molding.

I also shot brads into the bottom of the molding at some spots where I had gaps. 

Caulking required in some spots.

Bottom line, I liked it after the learning curve and would use them again.


----------

